# Body found at homeless encampment RVA



## oldmanLee (Sep 15, 2009)

RPD found a body at the site of the Lombardy St. homeless camp under I-95 this morning,details to follow.Area has rep as crackwino denup,but has served as campsite for transients.Will post more as it comes in,but its another reason to have crew in RVA.


----------



## oldmanLee (Sep 15, 2009)

addenium: reason to check this post is that most of the good catchout points are inside of a mile of this camp


----------



## flashinglights (Sep 15, 2009)

Well, at least he told us where to sell copper in Richmond? *ducks*

Sucks that someone died in that camp.


----------



## oldmanLee (Sep 15, 2009)

Best place to sell copper is over on southside off hull.
And hats off to you,dear Arrow!Good call on the douche,the biggest problem I've seen with this city is that those of us that worked to make it livable have been marginalized,due to the increase in housing,and the death of the former industial infrastructure that allowed anyone that wanted to find a decent job at a living wage.Whole damed place has turned into a stripmall out to the west end,and VCU has turned into a 4 year babysitting operatio(I taught there for a very short while,so I can bitch).


On a lighter note,my youngest son actually managed to get some pics of me to my email.Now all I got to do is fiure out how to put them here.
"Flint knives and bearskins,miss;flint knives and bearskins."


----------



## Mouse (Sep 16, 2009)

I'm still trying to picture where this camp is. I'm assuming it's that overpass back behind kroger that has a ton of grafitti and the tracks to beside it. (really defines it, right lol)

a far as I can tell, I think i've been there. and the bums that live there on the regular are pretty angry most of the time.


----------



## oldmanLee (Sep 16, 2009)

Mouse,the camp is off Lombardy headed north from the Kroger.You pass Leigh St.,and the area where they found the body is down in the gullies on your left(same side as the Govorner's School at the old Maggie Walker School.Kind of ironic that the best school in town is there.I-95 passes over,and the tracks run along the side of the gullies.Most of the crackheads that jungled up by the tracks over behind the building supply off Hermitage moved down there after they razzed the woods to make things "safe" for the new multiplex at the old steelworks on Boulivard.


----------



## oldmanLee (Sep 16, 2009)

New info: Feoolows name was Joeseph C. McCray,no known address.RPD is now treating it as a homicide,blunt force trauma,have put out a notice requesting information.BE ADVISED,THE YARD WILL BE HOT.Everytime the RPD does one of these requests,anyone near the tracks is usually detained for questioning.Also,some of the locals will roll on travelers on the hopes of getting some bucks out of it.


----------



## macks (Sep 16, 2009)

Ugh, we'll be in RVA in a little more than a month.. hope it quiets down by then. RIP homebum man!


----------



## Mouse (Sep 16, 2009)

oldmanLee said:


> Mouse,the camp is off Lombardy headed north from the Kroger.You pass Leigh St.,and the area where they found the body is down in the gullies on your left(same side as the Govorner's School at the old Maggie Walker School.Kind of ironic that the best school in town is there.I-95 passes over,and the tracks run along the side of the gullies.Most of the crackheads that jungled up by the tracks over behind the building supply off Hermitage moved down there after they razzed the woods to make things "safe" for the new multiplex at the old steelworks on Boulivard.



yep, definitly been there now that you added more details. 


sad shit. guess things get messy from time to time. great heads up though dude! the VCU cops and RPD get brutal anything something like this happens in the area.


----------



## crumb (Sep 17, 2009)

I've been homebummin in richmond, met some travellers who were sleepin around there. They told me they were hanging out with that guy for the past few days. They said he was real cool. I was told that they showed up there one morning to just chill and there were tons of cops there and when they asked them what was up, the police told them something about a bomb or planted drugs or some shit like that. So that area doesn't seem like it would be cool for people to crash at for a while. I asked them what they think happened and they said that he either got beaten or was drunk and passed out in a puddle. They said they saw the body for a second and thats all that they could guess. RIP fellow homebum. Times are tough.


----------



## crumb (Sep 17, 2009)

Yo macks or anybody else in RVA, wanna chill and get drunk some time? Or just kick it?


----------



## Avon Drunquist (Sep 27, 2009)

I was down there not long before it happened. Some kids were probably drinking and the homebum ran their mouth too much (too much could be one word for some kids), got rolled, and got rolled a little too hard and now is dead. I slept down there the first night I got into town and it was cool, but I could already tell just from looking around in the morning that it would be a good place for shit to go down.


----------



## Mouse (Sep 27, 2009)

^ yeah, it's def a good place to do dirty deeds. the traffic masks any noise you'd make and the spot is just far enough out of sight no one would see you doing stuff. 


i've had several drunken nights in that spot, luckily only w/ good friends and no agros so all was well. but one time we tried to slip back there a lil late at night and the homebums were in bed and got really nasty. territorial fuckers.

lets just hope it wasn't one of those asshole kids who like to beat down the beaten down for kicks. that's always the saddest and most infuriating things.


----------



## yarn and glue (Nov 20, 2009)

camp d-luxe is where it's at. never seen anyone but intentional riders there. RIP joe


----------



## Eatgarlic (Nov 23, 2009)

Jeeze. this blows...

thanks for posting, I wouldn't have known about this otherwise!


----------



## whaleofashrimp (Nov 26, 2009)

send link to board with douche bag...this is flame war material


----------

